# Hab eine frage



## bmxer2008 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo wie ist es mit den 24 zoll bmx sind die gut oder eher nicht ich steh auf dirt street park gebt antworten

mfg lucas


----------



## Stirni (21. Oktober 2008)

hallo lucas

es gibt keine 24" BMX

dein Stirni


PS:was du meinst sind cruiser,nicht zu verwechseln mit beach-cruisern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joppes (21. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst nich fragen ob sie gut oder nich sind, das kann dir keiner sagen du must schon fragen ob sie geeignet sind um Street und Dirt zu fahren


----------



## gmozi (22. Oktober 2008)

bmxer2008 schrieb:


> Hallo wie ist es mit den 24 zoll bmx sind die gut oder eher nicht ich steh auf dirt street park gebt antworten
> 
> mfg lucas



Satzzeichen? Groß/Klein Schreibung? Formulierung? Lernt ihr in der Schule eigentlich noch was?

Ich halte von den 24 Zoll BMX Cruisern nicht viel. Manche sehen zwar echt witzig aus, und es macht sicher auch Spaß damit zu fahren. Allerdings kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen damit in einer Pipe zu fahren.


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2008)

Das Sunday macht ja keinen schlechten Eindruck, wobei ich nur hoffen kann, dass sie die Oberrohrlänge von 21" nochmal überdenken, weil das für einen Cruiser natürlich arg kurz ist. 
Ansonsten muss man sehen, was man bekommt. Die meisten sind tatsächlich für Race oder eben zum Cruisen ausgelegt. Von Haro gabs mal einen recht stabilen. Ansonsten ist man wahrscheinlich besser beraten, sich einen MTB 24" Rahmen mit 110mm Hinterbau zu beschaffen.


----------



## bmxer2008 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja lucas hier dan frag ich mall ob ihr mir die empfelen könnt und geignet sind 

mfg lucas


----------



## l0st (22. Oktober 2008)

> Satzzeichen? Groß/Klein Schreibung? Formulierung? Lernt ihr in der Schule eigentlich noch was?



hier darf man das 

wen die?


----------



## lightmetal (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Lucas,

Kann es vielleicht sein das du ein wenig blöd bist? Oder ignorierst du aus Protest gegen die Schule die einfachsten Schreibregeln?

Wie alt bist du denn eigentlich? Ich finde die Art und Weise deiner Fragestellung so daneben das ich mir gewissenlos erlaube dich auf diese Art und Weise anzusprechen.

Bist du auch so einer von den Kids die mit vielen gleichgesinnten Kids in der Haltestelle auf Dicke Hose machen und dabei den Boden schön vollrotzen? 

In love

dein Horst


----------



## bmxer2008 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Ich bin 12. In der 6Klasse Sorry Wegen der vielen Rechtschreibfehler .Könnt ihr Mir Dann wegen dem 24zoll Antworten
mfg lucas


----------



## l0st (22. Oktober 2008)

hier darfste erst ab 14 sein,also darf keiner antworten und rise muss dich jetzt löschen


----------



## bikeron (22. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn du 12 Jahre alt bist, denke ich nicht dass du deine Körpergröße snderlich viel über dem  Durchschnitt von Erwachsenen Personen ist, und deshalb fände ich es ein wenig sinnlos einen Cruiser zu kaufen, da diese Räder eher für Leute gemacht sind, die "zu groß" für die normalen 20" Räder sind...hast du denn schon ein BMX oder willst du erst anfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (22. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du Firefox als Browser benutzt, gibt es da ein ganz tolles *Rechtschreib-Plugin*.
Ich meine .. es ist in meinen Augen keine wirkliche Schande, wenn man mit der deutschen Sprache ( aus welchen Gründen auch immer ) Probleme hat. Allerdings sollte man sich doch zur besseren Verständigung im Netz, wenigstens Mühe geben. Ich benutze so ein Plug-In selber, da man ja auch vor Flüchtigkeitsfehlern nie sicher ist 

Zum Topic: Ich glaube Rise hat eigentlich schon alles dazu gesagt.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. Oktober 2008)

Moin Lucas,
mach dir nichts aus den Anmachen hier, die schreiben sonst auch alles falsch.
Ich finde den WTP Cruiser sehr gut, einmal mit gefahren und es fühlt sich an wie dein eigenes BMX, allerdings sind die Cruiser natürlich schwerer und somit auch unhandlicher. Kommt auch auf deine Körpergröße an und auf dein Fahrgefühl.
Ich benutze kein Tool.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## bmxer2008 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hier lucas Bin 165 und wiege 80kg(ist viel ich weis) Fals ihr das wissen wolt

mfg lucas


----------



## lightmetal (22. Oktober 2008)

Bist ein kleines Moppelchen, ja? Trimm dich!


----------



## bikeron (22. Oktober 2008)

Dann kauf dir lieber ein gutes 20" bike....würde ich mal sagen


----------



## lightmetal (22. Oktober 2008)

Und einen Jogginganzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (22. Oktober 2008)

ich mag was horst sagt.


----------



## Stirni (22. Oktober 2008)

leichtmetall ist aber gut drauf 
musste sehr lachen...danke!


----------



## lightmetal (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab heut halt einen guten Tag. Morgen bestimmt auch. Sein neues Thema ist ja ähnlich gut.


----------



## Stirni (22. Oktober 2008)

ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Son (22. Oktober 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Und einen Jogginganzug.



und das musik-handy!


----------



## lightmetal (22. Oktober 2008)

Auja, bitte.


----------



## lennarth (23. Oktober 2008)

meine damen und herren,ich bin schwul.


----------



## Bampedi (23. Oktober 2008)

wir können ja mal so tun als hätten wirs nich gewusst:

echt? das ist schön für dich.


----------



## lightmetal (23. Oktober 2008)

Ohje da gibts doch auch was von Ratiopharm?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Oktober 2008)

hallo ich bin olaf ich bin 12 welches hendy ist besser, sony erikson oder nokie!? Für Musikhören brauche ich ein ser lautes hendy1!


ot: Ich hab mit 12 sicher nicht so eine Schreibe gehabt. Im Übrigen würde ich auch für ein 20" plädieren...da dran sehen auch zwei Pegs für die Kumpels hintendruff nicht so doof aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (23. Oktober 2008)

ich fand den hendy-satz echt ziemlich gut


----------



## Stirni (23. Oktober 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> wir können ja mal so tun als hätten wirs nich gewusst:
> 
> echt? das ist schön für dich.






dann sag bescheid wenn du geburtstag hast lenny!dann bekommste den hier:


----------



## lennarth (23. Oktober 2008)

das ding ist ja der hammer,aber ich brauche mehr umfang,so geht das noch nich gut


----------



## Stirni (23. Oktober 2008)

passende aufsätze natürlich incl. !


----------



## lennarth (23. Oktober 2008)

achso..ich nehme vier stück,meine freunde wollen auch nicht leer ausgehen.
ich glaube wir hören jetzt besser mal auf,sonst kriegt rise noch einen tobsuchtsanfall.


----------



## Stirni (23. Oktober 2008)

oder er grinst vll. mal


----------



## lightmetal (23. Oktober 2008)

Das sind Mods, die können das ab.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie kann ich diesen thread nicht mehr ab 

-closed-


Dito.

-RISE


----------

